# Bobcats!



## pelican (Mar 29, 2012)

Permits are now available.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2012)

Got my 3 at 8:00 this morning.

Paul


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Paul_S said:


> Got my 3 at 8:00 this morning.
> 
> Paul


 Got mine and the wifes this morning also.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

got mine


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

Got my three. Now I just need to see if I can catch them.


----------

